# Bitte um Tips: Wie Mini-DV Tapes Sicherheitskopien erstellen (DVD-Backups?)



## Margit_ (15. April 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

Ich bräuchte wieder mal Euren Rat:

Ich habe im Laufe meines Lebens etwa 90 Mini-DV Bänder an gefilmtem Material angesammelt.
Heute musste ich leider erkennen, dass die erste Kassette, die ich nach Jahren zum erstenmal wieder einlegte, immer wieder grobe "digitale Fehler" aufwies (=Pixelfehler, Ton setzt aus, etc...), wie wenn das Band schön langsam kaputt gehen würde. (Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob es wirklich die Zeit ist, die das Band kaputt macht, oder ob es immer schon durch irgendeinen Umstand ein schadhaftes Band war).

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt höllisch Angst, dass alle meine Bänder solche Fehler aufweisen, (ich trau mich sie gar nicht mehr durchsehen, weil ich befürchte, das jedes Abspielen die Fehler vergröbert)

Deswegen meine dringenden Fragen an Euch:

  1.) Liegen solche "digitalen Fehler" grundsätzlich am Band? (oder kann es auch an der Kamera liegen (meine ist 11 Jahre alt, und schon ziemlich lediert)?

2.) Könnte man also das Band noch in besserer Qualität auf ein neues Band spielen, wenn man einen High-Tech-Mini-DV-Player dafür verwendet?

3.) Wie sichere ich meine (doch sehr zahlreichen) Mini-DV Bänder am besten/schnellsten/günstigsten?
- auf eine lauter neue Mini-DV-Kassette überspielen?
- auf DVD überspielen?

4.) Und wenn auf DVD sichern, wie am besten?   

Wie würdet Ihr das angehen?


Bitte dringend um Antworten,
Liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## lukashoe (15. April 2006)

Zu Frage 1)
Es könnte an den Viddeoköpfen deiner Kamera liegen.
Hast du die mal gesäubert? (Da gibt es solche Reinigungs-Kasetten)
Zu Frage3)
Ich verwende zum sichern einfach Ulead Video Studio. Lad dir einfach die Testversion runter. Ich überspiele die einfach auf den PC und brenn sie auf ne DVD.
Sicherlich gibt es noch bessere und schnellere Methoden. Vor allem,wenn du so viele DV-Minis hast.


----------



## Margit_ (15. April 2006)

Hallo lukashoe,

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Denkst Du, falls es wirklich an dem Videokopf der Kamera liegt, dass dann das blosse Ansehen der Kassette diese auch zerstört (oder nur fehlerhaft wiedergibt)?

Danke,
Margit


----------



## lukashoe (16. April 2006)

Ich hab mal die Bedinungsanleitung von meinem Mini-DV Camcorder rausgekramt:

*"* In digitalen Video-Camcordern erfolgt die Aufzeichnung der Signale auf extrem dünnen Linien (ca. 1/8 Haarbreite),so dass bereits bei geringer Verschmutzung der Videoköpfe die folgenden Symptome auftreten können.
- Mosaikmuster oder Streifen im Bild *bei der Wiedergabe.*
- Tonverzerrung oderüberhaupt kein Ton *bei der Wiedergabe*.
Wenn derartige Symptome auftreten, reinigen sie bitte die Videoköpfe mit einer Kopfreinigungskasette Canon DVM-CL oder einer handelsüblichen Reinigungskasette (trocken) für Digital-Videoköpfe.
Sollten die Symptome weiterhin auftreten ist unter Umständen die Videokasette defekt und sollte nicht weiter genutzt werden.* "*


----------



## Margit_ (16. April 2006)

Ui, Danke fürs Nachlesen  

Ich müsste noch so eine Reinigungskassette irgendwo haben, ich werds mal versuchen!

Bis dann, 
vielen Dank!

Margit


----------



## chmee (17. April 2006)

Reinigung ist doch auch mal ne Pflicht - nach 11 Jahren 

1. Abspielen auf einem anderen DV-Gerät wäre mal ne Möglichkeit,
schauen, ob es wirklich die Kassette ist.
2. Ist es über das ganze Tape oder nur die erste Minute ?

Und wenn es ein echtes BackUp sein soll, dann bringt Dich eine DVD-Überspielung
nicht weiter. Dann hast Du DV und MPEG-Artefakte. Sowas ist dann ne Sicherung
für die Nachwelt, aber nicht die Bestmögliche. Eigentlich ist nur DV-PC n echtes
Backup. Da die Datenrate recht hoch ist ( ~3,5MB ), käme nur DLT in Frage oder
warten auf HD-DVD/BluRay.
Das wären bei BluRay 25GB pro Disk etwa 120min, also 2 60er-DV-Tapes.

mfg chmee


----------

